#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос к сакьяпинцам

## Нико

Тут вычитала расписание Е.С. Сакья Тризина в этом году. Получается, что с сентября по ноябрь он в Калимпонге. Как туда добраться и какая вообще связь, знает кто? Мне очень нужно.

----------


## Гошка

> Тут вычитала расписание Е.С. Сакья Тризина в этом году. Получается, что с сентября по ноябрь он в Калимпонге. Как туда добраться и какая вообще связь, знает кто? Мне очень нужно.


В ноябре?

http://www.dalailama.com/teachings/schedule





> Conference in New Delhi, India on November 12 and 13: His Holiness will participate in a 2-day conference on Quantum Physics and Madhyamika Philosophical View organized at Jawaharlal Nehru University.
> 
> Teaching in Hunsur, Karnataka, India from December 8 to 12: His Holiness will give preliminary teachings on Tsongkhapa's In Praise of Dependent Origination (tendrel toepa) and Destiny Fulfilled (tokjoe dunlekma) & 7th Dalai Lama's Four Mindfulnesses on the Middle Way View (tatri denpa shiden) on the afternoon of December 8. He will confer the Guhyasamaja Initiation (sangwang dupa wang) on December 9 & 10. He will then given teachings on the Eight Great Tantric Commentaries of Gyudmey Monastery (megyud trichen gya) on December 11 and 12 at Gyudmey Monastery.
> 
> Inauguration & Teaching in Bylakuppe, Karnataka, India from December 20 to 23: His Holiness will inaugurate the new Assembly Hall of Tashi Lhunpo Monastery on the morning of December 20. He will then give three days of teachings from December 21 to 23 on Dharmakirti's Commentary on Pramana-samuccaya (tsema namdrel) at Tashi Lhunpo Monastery.
> 
> Teaching in Bylakuppe, Karnataka, India from December 24 to 28: His Holiness will continue his teachings on the 18 Great Stages of the Path (Lam Rim) Commentaries at Tashi Lhunpo Monastery at the request of H.E. Ling Choktrul Rinpoche and Gaden Shartse Monastery. Contact Websites: http://www.jangchuplamrim.org and http://www.jangchuplamrim.com
> 
> 2016
> ...

----------


## Socalledi

> Тут вычитала расписание Е.С. Сакья Тризина в этом году. Получается, что с сентября по ноябрь он в Калимпонге. Как туда добраться и какая вообще связь, знает кто? Мне очень нужно.


Май, мы уже в Ладак пытались за ним ездить. В коллективной молитве поучаствовать удалось, от самого Ладака впечатления просто супер, а вот пересечься на короткой дистанции - похоже Индия не тот вариант. Езжай лучше в Испанию - будет те там щастье. Я понимаю кризис, но тем больше самоотдача.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Socalledi;725731]Май, мы уже в Ладак пытались за ним ездить. В коллективной молитве поучаствовать удалось, от самого Ладака впечатления просто супер, а вот пересечься на короткой дистанции - похоже Индия не тот вариант. Езжай лучше в Испанию - будет те там щастье. Я понимаю кризис, но тем больше самоотдача.[/QUOT
Не, мне Индия нужна. Европа не покатит.  Срочно мне Сакья Тризина!))))))))))))))))

----------


## Маша_ла

Майя, спешели фор ю))

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Нико

> Майя, спешели фор ю))
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Спасибо, конечно, но... я не владею методом "нуль-транспортировки")))).

----------


## Маша_ла

Как грится, too bad)) Порадуемся за удачливых))

https://www.facebook.com/Dharmarupa/...8171429&type=3

----------

